# Partner Skill Qualifications



## ssuccess2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi Team,

Need help on the below information

My Spouse is having 5 years of experience as a Software tester, she has done Engineering in Mechanical and manufacturing engineering. 

Considering she clears English test, can i claim 5 points under Partner Skill Qualifications? Please clarify.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssuccess2003 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Need help on the below information
> 
> ...


There are several criteria that she has to meet for you to be able to claim 5 spouse points

The first and most important points is that both of you should be assessed as positive for jobs which are in the same list 
I.e. Either MLTSSL or STSOL

The entire list is given below

– were under 50 years of age

– had at least Competent English

– had a skilled occupation from the relevant Skilled Occupation List, that is your partners nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation, and

– have a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their (your partner's) skilled occupation.

You cannot receive these points if your partner is not included on your visa application, or if they are an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident.

Cheers


----------



## ssuccess2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ok..She should get 60 points, in order for me to claim 5 points?
She has 5 years of experience in Software tester which is listed on MLTSSL, will acs deducts any experience because my spouse completed B.tech from Mechanical engineering?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssuccess2003 said:


> Ok..She should get 60 points, in order for me to claim 5 points?
> She has 5 years of experience in Software tester which is listed on MLTSSL, will acs deducts any experience because my spouse completed B.tech from Mechanical engineering?


I do not know which list shows that software tester is in MLTSSL
The Anzsco code for software tester is 261314
It's in STSOL only 
Please recheck

ACS will surely deduct some years from her experience as she will not have major in computing, but you need not bother about that as long as she can get a positive result 

She does not need to meet any minimum score
All She has to do is to meet the criteria As listed above.

What is your Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## ssuccess2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes, your are correct. It's in STSOL only, can i apply ACS skill assesment for my spouse under STSOL and i can apply under MLTSSL?

I can fall under MLTSSL on below catgory:

Analyst Programmer
Developer Programmer
Software Engineer

I am not sure which one to select as description for all seems to be similar. I have 9+ years of experience in development and maintenance of application using MS and open source technologies.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssuccess2003 said:


> Yes, your are correct. It's in STSOL only, can i apply ACS skill assesment for my spouse under STSOL and i can apply under MLTSSL?
> 
> I can fall under MLTSSL on below catgory:
> 
> ...


IF you apply in any of the categories you have mentioned, you will not be able to claim spouse points even if she meets all the other criterias as you both would be on different lists

It's really difficult to choose which code to apply for as most them have overlapping RNR
I am not the best person to advise you 
i am sure some other member will help you choose 

Cheers


----------



## sridhar.crm (Sep 5, 2016)

I am in same boat,


My code is 261313-software engineer and submitted EOI, and going for partner skills, should my wife also be in this code 261313 or any software occupation groups like 261112 -system Analyst or 261**** software tester

Here it says
"

If your partner meets the general criteria for a visa application (under 50 years of age, competent English skills and has 

an occupation which falls on the same list as yours) you may be able to claim five points"

So ideallly List means newly formed list .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sridhar.crm said:


> I am in same boat,
> 
> 
> My code is 261313-software engineer and submitted EOI, and going for partner skills, should my wife also be in this code 261313 or any software occupation groups like 261112 -system Analyst or 261**** software tester
> ...


She can even be in any profession as long as it is in the same list as yours 
I.e. MLTSSL or CSSOL

List would mean the new list which is to be announced in a couple of days

Cheers


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ssuccess2003 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Need help on the below information
> 
> ...


Yes You can and Get assessed her experience as a software eng. then you can apply for 189 visa


----------



## hrishi8888 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi,

I am Hrishi, I got your email from quora I have a query regarding Partner Skill Qualifications as below.

I am willing to claim point for my partner, My wife has give PTE and has below score

Over all score - 56
Listening - 48
Reading - 64
Speaking - 60
Writing - 55

She is under 50 and fall in same occupation list as me, my question is, In this case can I claim 5 points for her or she has to write the PTE again as her score in listening module is below 50?

Appreciate if you could advice on on this

Thanks,
Best Regards,
Hrishikesh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hrishi8888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Hrishi, I got your email from quora I have a query regarding Partner Skill Qualifications as below.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately she has to appear again
A minimum of 50 is required in all 4 modules to claim partner points

Cheers


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Unfortunately she has to appear again
> A minimum of 50 is required in all 4 modules to claim partner points
> 
> Cheers


Hey, here is my case

Me - Marketing Specialist (STSOL) - Verified
PTE - 90
Points - 70 Without SS and Partner

Wife - ICT BA (MLTSSL) - Verified
PTE - 90
Points - 65 Without SS and Partner

We are planning to file independent EOIs and wanted to get a clarity If we can claim partner points from each other. We are planning to file under 190 NSW and VIC

The whole 'same skill list as partner' criteria has got us confused as earlier SOL was a subset of CSOL and it was OK to claim partner points under 190. 

Confused now as there is not much clarity if MLTSSL is also considered as a part of STSOL or not. The requirements of 190 Visa mentions the skill can be from any of the any STSOL or MLTSSL, but there is no specific clarity if partner points can be claimed.

Tried reaching DIBP - No Luck, they just mentioned to refer the website.:confused2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Hey, here is my case
> 
> Me - Marketing Specialist (STSOL) - Verified
> PTE - 90
> ...


You : You can apply only under 190 and can claim partner points
Wife : She can apply under 189 but cannot claim partner points
Wife: She can also apply under 190 and this time can claim partner points

I am presuming that you both meet the other requirements like age etc also to claim partner points

Cheers


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You : You can apply only under 190 and can claim partner points
> Wife : She can apply under 189 but cannot claim partner points
> Wife: She can also apply under 190 and this time can claim partner points
> 
> ...


Yup, all other parameters met. Both of us are targeting under 190 only.

BTW, any official communication/information source regarding this? 

The official partner rule's Language is 
"Has nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"

Since in literal sense our occupations are on different lists, how will this condition be met under a 190 EOI?
As nowhere they have mentioned the exception for 190.
Earlier this held true under 190 as the 'same skilled occupation list' was CSOL.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Yup, all other parameters met. Both of us are targeting under 190 only.
> 
> BTW, any official communication/information source regarding this?
> 
> ...


I had also asked this same question on the forum but I was told in layman terms that all occupations under MLTSSL automatically become eligible to be applied under 190 so partner points can be claimed under 190 even if they are on different list.

This appeared logical as your wife is applying for 190 although technically her job is not on the STSOL list so she should not be eligible to apply

So you should get a professional opinion as this can have serious repercussions if this is not correct 

Cheers


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I had also asked this same question on the forum but I was told in layman terms that all occupations under MLTSSL automatically become eligible to be applied under 190 so partner points can be claimed under 190 even if they are on different list.
> 
> This appeared logical as your wife is applying for 190 although technically her job is not on the STSOL list so she should not be eligible to apply
> 
> Cheers


Refer the section 6.3 (b) of this link
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

Can this be taken as a confirmation for partner points? This is the closest official communication I found relating to partner points. 

My apprehension is only because everyone seem to 'assume' how it will work under 190. Unfortunately there is no official clarity to this, and I don't want to claim some points which can lead to a possible rejection in the later stages.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Refer the section 6.3 (b) of this link
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
> 
> Can this be taken as a confirmation for partner points? This is the closest official communication I found relating to partner points.
> ...



*Skilled nominated permanent visas (subclasses 190 and 489)*

If you are applying for any of the below:

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - State or Territory nominated.
you will need to nominate an occupation that is included in the _*Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) or the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL)*_ subject to the occupation specific exclusions specified in the tables below – see section 7 and 8 of IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities.


Please go through this link: 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I had also asked this same question on the forum but I was told in layman terms that all occupations under MLTSSL automatically become eligible to be applied under 190 so partner points can be claimed under 190 even if they are on different list.
> 
> This appeared logical as your wife is applying for 190 although technically her job is not on the STSOL list so she should not be eligible to apply
> 
> ...


_Understanding which Occupation List to use

If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa and you are NOT nominated by a State or Territory Government, you must nominate an occupation from this Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL).

If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa and you ARE nominated by a State or Territory Government, you must nominate an occupation from either this Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) OR the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL)._

*Australia Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List - Australian Visa Bureau*


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> *Skilled nominated permanent visas (subclasses 190 and 489)*
> 
> If you are applying for any of the below:
> 
> ...



Which EOI to file is clear - Its 190.
Confusion is under partner points, should they both under STSOL/both under MLTSSL only?

Can one from STSOL and one be from MLTSSL also to claim partner points under 190.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

silverphoenix said:


> Which EOI to file is clear - Its 190.
> Confusion is under partner points, should they both under STSOL/both under MLTSSL only?
> 
> Can one from STSOL and one be from MLTSSL also to claim partner points under 190.


was this resolved?


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

My partner has all the requirements for me to claim partner skill points. His ACS assessment came positive after Jan 2017 even thought he has so much prior experience. So if I claim partner skill points do we need to show his proof of employment (like payslips, bank statements) only after Jan 2017 or for his prior experience also?


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hello, I am trying to get my partner points. 
Question - She has done her masters in India, and has been working as an Electrical engineer, *but has a work experience less than an year*.
Does her low work experience show an impact on getting a positive skills' assessment result?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Hello, I am trying to get my partner points.
> Question - She has done her masters in India, and has been working as an Electrical engineer, *but has a work experience less than an year*.
> Does her low work experience show an impact on getting a positive skills' assessment result?


have a look at this. you will get an idea

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf

i think min 2 years exp is required.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> have a look at this. you will get an idea
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf
> 
> i think min 2 years exp is required.


Thank you Shekar, that helped!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

shekar.ym said:


> have a look at this. you will get an idea
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf
> 
> i think min 2 years exp is required.


ACS is not the skills assessor for Electrical Engineers, Engineers Australia is. Engineers Australia doesn't require any working experience.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Skills-Assessment


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Maggie-May24 said:


> ACS is not the skills assessor for Electrical Engineers, Engineers Australia is. Engineers Australia doesn't require any working experience.
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Skills-Assessment


Hi Shekar,

I realized that my wife is actually an Electronics engineer[Anzsco code : 233411]. Would you know if Electronics engineers are also assessed by Engineers Australia?

Thanks,
Saravan


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Hi Shekar,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have no idea on EA. Wait for people who have got assessed with EA to reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sravs448 said:


> My partner has all the requirements for me to claim partner skill points. His ACS assessment came positive after Jan 2017 even thought he has so much prior experience. So if I claim partner skill points do we need to show his proof of employment (like payslips, bank statements) only after Jan 2017 or for his prior experience also?


no. you don't


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Hi Shekar,
> 
> I realized that my wife is actually an Electronics engineer[Anzsco code : 233411]. Would you know if Electronics engineers are also assessed by Engineers Australia?
> 
> ...


233411 is assessed by EA.

Please go through complete details of 189 visa available at DHA site before taking anybody's advise on any forum.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------

